# Project II - 5 Gallon Low Tech Cube Tank



## christinecrites (11 Mar 2021)

Newbie sharing my second scape progress and welcoming any tips or advice!

*Tank:* 5G Marineland Portrait with false back and internal filter ripped out and an Oase filtosmart 60 added. (mech. sponge,  biomedia, filter floss and purigen). Mini 25W heater (non adjustable). ONF flat nano on a time

*Substrate and Hardscape:* ADA Amasoinia soil and powder soil with Ohio/Dragon stone.

*Flora:*
Cuba
Monte Carlo
Utricularia Graminifolia
Marsilea Crenata
Juncus Repens
Eleochatis Acicularis ‘Mini’
Rotala Rotundifolia (hasn’t arrived yet)
Rotala H’ra (hasn’t arrived yet)

I have a temporary glass cup housing the left overs until my Rotala arrives as it will be planted below that area.

I feel like I am going down a narrow path to High Tech with CO2 because of my lighting and plant selection, but I am still afraid to make that commitment.

I also have steered away from gluing at this point and avoided sand because I’m worried about it all mixing up.

*Live stock:* I have a Betta that I will add to this tank and wonder if adding shrimp and snails would be to much?


----------



## christinecrites (13 Mar 2021)

BEFORE


----------



## christinecrites (13 Mar 2021)

1 MONTH LATER


----------



## PARAGUAY (13 Mar 2021)

Lovely aquariums😀


----------



## christinecrites (14 Mar 2021)

Update: *Operation Tank Shade Screen  *

I wanted to protect the tanks from light that comes through my back window early in the morning and from having the kitchen light on late at night. Until now I have been sporting a fancy Amazon cardboard box. I picked up some simple picture frames and a butterfly hinge and presto! Tank screen created... now I just need to print some photos of the tank front and side and make a second for the other side.


----------



## christinecrites (19 Mar 2021)

Little update. It’s been about 1.5 weeks now and my Rotala tissue culture arrived yesterday. I planted them in the back corner by the intake and swapped out one stone at the back. I can’t wait for them to grow! I am so amazed at how all the carpet plants are doing given that I don’t have CO2... I add excel, flourish advance and stability(for now) and have a great light so I am hoping that’s enough... now to find out how long I need to wait for my teeny Rotala H’ras to grow!


----------



## christinecrites (24 Mar 2021)

Update: Tested the water and moved Phish (my Betta) over. I’m really impressed at how it’s all filling in. I can’t wait to see the Rotala grow up between the Main and back rock!!!


----------



## nayr88 (27 Mar 2021)

Very cool, really like the look of the tank on the left itself! They come with a light too but you’ve changed for the ONF?


----------



## christinecrites (28 Mar 2021)

I did change out the light it came with. Most everything I read said the stock light wasn’t ideal for most plants. I also read that investing in a good light was one of the most popular opinions amongst all the advice.


----------



## christinecrites (2 Apr 2021)

UPDATE: ALGAE ATTACK 🚨... or Overreacting???

So I am just a little over a month in on this aquarium... I think I am staring to see some brown algae... possibly? I want to stay on top of it and I am hoping it’s just part of the cycling??? I cleaned my filter and that seemed to help improve the flow from the spray bar. I added a new mini bag of Purigen and changed out the filter floss. I think I clouded the water up slightly when I pulled out the intake.
I’ve taken a few shots where I think you can see it. I also did a 50% water change the night before last and clip all the Frogbit tails (roots) that had the brownish sludge on them and cleaned the glass. I am going to do another 50% water change tonight (thankful for a nano tank right now lol) and glass cleaning. Would love any advice 🧐and accept all poking fun if I’m totally overreacting 😱

should I test at this point to see if I have too much ferts? What’s the best way to go about process of elimination? Also should I cut the carpet plants back to remove some of the brown stuff? I am soooo worried because I don’t want to loose this scape....  I wonder if I’ll read this in years to come and have a laugh at my inexperience.


----------



## Kalum (2 Apr 2021)

majority looks good and healthy, just hoover up anything you can while doing a water change. You're just going through a diatom phase which is totally normal on a new tank so don't worry 

use your frogbit to judge your ferts


----------



## christinecrites (2 Apr 2021)

Kalum said:


> majority looks good and healthy, just hoover up anything you can while doing a water change. You're just going through a diatom phase which is totally normal on a new tank so don't worry
> 
> use your frogbit to judge your ferts


Thanks Kalum! I’m going to see if I can read up on diatom phases and maybe other phases I should be aware of.

This may be a dumb question but how do I use my Frogbit to judge my ferts?


----------



## Kalum (2 Apr 2021)

christinecrites said:


> This may be a dumb question but how do I use my Frogbit to judge my ferts?


This is where we summon the magic UKAPS genie that is @dw1305....

Simply put, floating plants aren't co2 or light limited (in majority of cases) so those factors can usually be ruled out, this mean the only factor for them not doing well is ferts. They serve as a good way to get a rough idea of how your fert dosing is without worrying about other factors in play


----------



## christinecrites (2 Apr 2021)

Kalum said:


> This is where we summon the magic UKAPS genie that is @dw1305....
> 
> Simply put, floating plants aren't co2 or light limited (in majority of cases) so those factors can usually be ruled out, this mean the only factor for them not doing well is ferts. They serve as a good way to get a rough idea of how your fert dosing is without worrying about other factors in play


Ahhhh I see!💡
There is soooo much to learn! 🙏🏻 Much appreciated for taking a few moments to help me out!


----------



## dw1305 (2 Apr 2021)

Hi all,


christinecrites said:


> but how do I use my Frogbit to judge my ferts?





Kalum said:


> Simply put, floating plants aren't co2 or light limited (in majority of cases) so those factors can usually be ruled out, this mean the only factor for them not doing well is ferts. They serve as a good way to get a rough idea of how your fert dosing is without worrying about other factors in play


Exactly what @Kalum says, you just  use the <"health and colour of the leaves of a floating plant"> to assess the nutrient status of the tank, and when to add nutrients. I called it the <"Duckweed Index">. 

"Duckweed" was because the original plant I used was <"Lesser Duckweed (_Lemna minor_)">, but I soon found there was an improved "Duckweed" and that was <"Amazon Frogbit (_Limnobium laevigatum_)"> and the "index" bit was  because, even though it had a very different ethos to the <"Estimative Index (EI)">, it shared the advantage of doing away with <"regular water testing">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## christinecrites (2 Apr 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> Exactly what @Kalum says, you just  use the <"health and colour of the leaves of a floating plant"> to assess the nutrient status of the tank, and when to add nutrients. I called it the <"Duckweed Index">.
> ...


Darrel you have learned me today and I thank you for that! This tank is my begginers pride and joy. I really want it to succeed and I rather like the idea or philosophy, of not constantly testing the water. I think Testing has its place and there very well may come a time but for now, I am hoping to learn what the environment needs through observation.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Apr 2021)

Hi all,


christinecrites said:


> I think Testing has its place


Some <"meters and tests work fairly well">, but others are more problematic. That is why I like to "_watch the plants_", the plants can lie.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Apr 2021)

Diatoms does happen wìth newer set ups and water changes and filter cleans ,depending on your filter how often, physical removal were possible and a couple of compatable algae eaters would help🙂


----------



## christinecrites (3 Apr 2021)

PARAGUAY said:


> Diatoms does happen wìth newer set ups and water changes and filter cleans ,depending on your filter how often, physical removal were possible and a couple of compatable algae eaters would help🙂


I am going to try out a few Amano shrimp. I will need to see if my Betta will co-exist with them. I have a back up tank for them if it doesn’t work out. They arrive next week, so I will definitely be giving an update on how that goes over.


----------



## christinecrites (8 Apr 2021)

UPDATE: My first Shrimp and I can’t find them already!

I’m still struggling with what I believe is diatoms / mulm/ brown algae and received my clean up crew in the mail (4 Amano Shrimp & 2 Dreamy Blue Neocaridinas)... I followed YouTube suggestions on drip acclimation which took about 2hrs + another 2hrs of temp acclimation by floating the container. I released my new friends and watched them for a bit and tried to keep my Betta from terrorizing them until it was lights out. 2 of the 4 Amanos hid on top of my Frogbit and the rest stayed at the bottom. 1 Amano shed during acclimation and this morning there is no sign of any shrimp... I’m hoping they are just hiding well, but I’m a bit nervous. My intake has a basket that should keep them from getting sucked in...

Any advise or consolation would be greatly appropriated!!!


----------



## Courtneybst (9 Apr 2021)

The scape is looking great! Yeah shrimps will generally hide with any sign of predation, especially in low numbers. If you had a few more it _may _encourage them to come out_. _Consequently, hiding shrimp are not really grazing on algae.


----------



## christinecrites (9 Apr 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> The scape is looking great! Yeah shrimps will generally hide with any sign of predation, especially in low numbers. If you had a few more it _may _encourage them to come out_. _Consequently, hiding shrimp are not really grazing on algae.


Thanks for the response. I sort of came to the realization that they weren’t going to be an effective clean up crew if they were too busy hiding lol. I started with a small amount because I wasn’t sure how predatory my betta was going to be and I wanted to avoid a huge massacre... I may get my 3 gallon sorted out to house the betta temporarily and bring in some more shrimp in that case... I will certainly give it a few days before I do anything and see if the situation resolved. As I right this response I just saw one of the Amano’s come out into the ‘front garden’ 😏


----------



## christinecrites (19 Apr 2021)

UPDATE: Tonight was the night I admitted defeat on the UG. I suspected it was slowly dying and maybe the reason for the brown algae I’ve been fighting for over a week!. I decided to remove it and see if that helps. I’m thankful that I had some Monte Carlo and Cuba so it’s not intirely bare but I need to add some more dimension and maybe a little height. Any suggestions or recommendations please!


----------



## dw1305 (19 Apr 2021)

Hi all, 


christinecrites said:


> I suspected it was slowly dying


It looks OK in your photo. _Utricularia_ spp. are really strange plants, technically <"they don't have any leaves or roots">, the things that look like those structures are all modified stems. If you still have them? You could try growing them in very shallow (rain) water with a layer of peat below and my guess is that  they will perk up and start growing.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ScaperJoe (19 Apr 2021)

I think the tank looks awesome and doesn't need much addition if anything at all, but if you did want a bit of height - have you considered some Rotala Rotundifolia in the back right corner? As a stem plant, it could have an added bonus of helping with any algae issues too 👍


----------



## christinecrites (19 Apr 2021)

Thanks @dw1305 . My camer tends to really enchance greens for some reason, but the plants went from a nice thick green to a pale green to almost white with  a thinned out blade and covered in a brown mulm like substance. That or I have just started at it way to long....


----------



## christinecrites (19 Apr 2021)

Thanks @ScaperJoe! i have Rotala H’ra, growing there! It was planted after everything because it wasn’t available at the time so it hasn’t made it way up yet.


----------



## dw1305 (19 Apr 2021)

Hi all, 


christinecrites said:


> but the plants went from a nice thick green to a pale green to almost white with a thinned out blade


That sounds like an iron issue. Most aquatic/semi-aquatic_ Utricularia_ spp. come from soft water, where iron availability would be less of an issue. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## christinecrites (19 Apr 2021)

I am changing ferts to try an all in one and see if that helps. I was using seachem flourish advance when I should have been using just the flourish which may be why I was lacking in iron. I could get my hands on flourish due to availability and did get some iron but I think I’m missing other vital elements now...


----------



## ScaperJoe (19 Apr 2021)

christinecrites said:


> christinecrites said:
> 
> 
> > I am changing ferts to try an all in one and see if that helps. I was using seachem flourish advance when I should have been using just the flourish which may be why I was lacking in iron. I could get my hands on flourish due to availability and did get some iron but I think I’m missing other vital elements now....


Hey Christine. Sounds like a good choice and I’ve done the same recently, as an owner and user of seachem flourish, flourish trace and flourish advance, I’d say flourish advance has the most noticeable difference (and would recommend) but you need to be adding nitrogen, potassium and phosphorus - which I’ve been doing with other seachem products, but it’s a faff and I’ve since ordered APT Complete (2hr aquarist).

Someone more knowledgeable may step in and say I’m wrong but I now understand that the comprehensive ‘Flourish’ product is woefully under-stacked with the core nutrients. The nitrogen % is basically nothing.

ill try to document the change of ferts when the new one arrives


----------



## dw1305 (20 Apr 2021)

Hi all,


ScaperJoe said:


> Someone more knowledgeable may step in and say I’m wrong but I now understand that the comprehensive ‘Flourish’ product is woefully under-stacked with the core nutrients. The nitrogen % is basically nothing.


@Zeus. is your man, but if you like <"value for money"> all the liquid fertilisers make for <"pretty gory reading">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Zeus. (20 Apr 2021)

Cost/Compare per ppm shows true value for money




Some of the prices are shocking, There are two new products I have come across in the table above from General Hydroponics GHA FloraGro and GHA FloraMicro which was planning doing a report on as it would make them the cheapest commercail ferts to use in the UK and even cheaper than NilocG fert range on the Macro side.


----------



## christinecrites (21 Apr 2021)

UPDATE: In the short couple of days since the removal of the UG and changing of the ferts + a trimming to the carpet, The tank is looking much better than it has in the past month. I’m still shocked at how much Monte Carlo was hiding beneath the UG. My Rotala has also shot up a bit and is colouring much better! I’m still sad to see the UG go but truthfully it hadn’t looked good in a long while. I’m very excited for the Rotala H’ra to crest over the Front Rock!


----------



## christinecrites (27 Apr 2021)

UPDATE: the tank seems to be doing really well with the removal of the UG and change in ferts. I wonder if due to the size of the tank and how heavily planted it is it just likes more water changes. I do water changes every evening 20%  and 40-50% rotation. I don’t mind because the tank is so small and I use the discarded water for my lawn and plants. But if I go more than a day without it, the tank seems to miss the refresh of ferts and oxygen exchange it gets.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Apr 2021)

Tank is looking great, just not sure its big enough for the Betta, I gave away my Betta recently because my 30cm cube seemed a little small for it now it reached full size, thinking instead of a pair of dwarf puffers or just keep it as shrimp only!


----------



## christinecrites (28 Apr 2021)

It’s the smallest size recommend if you want to keep a Betta (from all that I read). I have two larger tanks on order(now that I have a little confidence) and will eventually move him into one. I also love the Pea Puffer, but from what I read, 5 gallon is the smallest and that would be for 1 pea puffer.  

My betta started this whole aquascaping frenzy when someone convinced me to get one and put it in a vase with a peace lily (👎). I usually do my research first, but let’s just say I was a bit impulsive on this purchase. I had him home for not more than a few days and soon I realized what I had signed up for. I put him in a 3Gallon vase doing constant water changes, while I informed myself on a better setup. I then purchased the 5gallon tank because it was the smallest recommended and I was nervous about maintaining anything larger. He lived in it with plastic plants and decorative sand and a little cave until I felt prepared to give him something better. I figured he was better off with me in the end than the big box pet store I brought him home from...


----------



## christinecrites (28 Apr 2021)

BEWARE: Graffic content for Betta Lovers...
I thought I’d be 💯 honest and share the terrible Mistakes I made when I initially didn’t plan ahead on purchasing on fish (now Family member).
1. July 8th 2020 - Terribly tiny vase (he lived 2 days in the fist pic)
2. July 11th 2020 - Bigger, but too small vase with no heat(it was the summer thankfully) or filtration... and I thought I could use a piece of coral to decorate 😱... I very soon after realized what it did to the PH. (He lived less than a day with the coral in the Vase)
3. July 12th 2020 - I removed some sand and provided him with a hidey hole. I really started to read up on bettas and tanks, I was doing very frequent water changes while adding a dechlorinator at this point.
4. Oct 24th 2020 - I’d finally worked up the courage to purchase a tank with a heater and filtration. I had added a tiny heater to his Vase back in September but knew things needed to change.
5. Feb 22nd 2021 - I began experimenting with real plants in a 3Gallon (Project I).
March 2021 - Phish (my betta) moved back into his established (tested water) planted tank.
I am lucky that my Betta has survived all my poor decisions...


----------



## Wookii (28 Apr 2021)

christinecrites said:


> BEWARE: Graffic content for Betta Lovers...
> I thought I’d be 💯 honest and share the terrible Mistakes I made when I initially didn’t plan ahead on purchasing on fish (now Family member).
> 1. July 8th 2020 - Terribly tiny vase (he lived 2 days in the fist pic)
> 2. July 11th 2020 - Bigger, but too small vase with no heat(it was the summer thankfully) or filtration... and I thought I could use a piece of coral to decorate 😱... I very soon after realized what it did to the PH. (He lived less than a day with the coral in the Vase)
> ...



Credit to you for being so honest about your previous errors, and I'm glad you have 'seen the light' on providing an appropriate environment for your fish. You are clearly able to successfully grow plants and manage a planted tank, so I don't think you will have any issues with your new larger tanks, and your betta will no doubt benefit greatly from the increased swimming space and likely exhibit even more of his natural behaviour.


----------



## sparkyweasel (28 Apr 2021)

Phish is lucky he was adopted by some-one who put in the effort to give him a better home as soon as you realised you had been badly informed. 

Don't worry about getting a bigger tank, they are actually easier to care for in many ways. They tend to be more stable and anything that goes wrong generally happens more slowly, so you can spot the problem and fix it before it becomes a disaster.

You get a whole new set of challenges when you mad and go bigger than about a hundred gallons, but now you've been lured in and become one of us, that could happen sooner than you think.


----------



## christinecrites (28 Apr 2021)

Thanks for the kind words! I have ordered up a UNS 60S (shallow 10gal) an 60U (standard 20gal) with no specific plans in mind and could easily move him over once I get one established. I really loved the CineScapers remodel of his betta tank and thought it might be cool to do something similar. But the order is way out (Dec) so I have given myself ample time to plan it out and of course read up on it a bit more 🙂


----------



## christinecrites (3 May 2021)

UPDATE: delighted to say the diatoms/brown algae are no more and barely a week free and now I just found this algae ugh 🤦‍♀️.... it appears to be localized to my Juncus Repens and it think I cut some of it off. Invertebrates are recommended but I don’t want to put any more in my tank because my betta is a “bit” of an Ahole... I don’t want to lower my light because my other plants seem to be doing sooo well, but that was the other advice I read. I’d be interested in anything else I might try or maybe a little guidance on how to adjust the lighting???


----------



## christinecrites (3 May 2021)

I rigged something up to reduce the light where the hair like algae is localized.. hopefully that will help...


----------



## ScaperJoe (3 May 2021)

Do you use Seachem excel @christinecrites or is it not safe for your betta?


----------



## christinecrites (3 May 2021)

Hi @ScaperJoe. I do use Seachem Excel, because I am not running CO2. I do the recommended dose with each water change.


----------



## ScaperJoe (3 May 2021)

christinecrites said:


> Hi @ScaperJoe. I do use Seachem Excel, because I am not running CO2. I do the recommended dose with each water change.


Same here, I really notice when I forget to use it for a couple days, but that’s on my CO2 tank and purely for algae suppression. I’ve only just set up a no-CO2 tank so I wonder if I’m in for a similar experience.

Amano shrimp are great with that algae 👍

Edit: I realised your betta might eat them, but if you do pop a couple in there, try to get the biggest you can find 😀


----------



## christinecrites (3 May 2021)

Thanks for all the tips! I think I’ll take a trip into town this week and see if I can pick some big ones out and try it out. I currently have some little guys in there but I think they are too busy hiding as I only ever catch a glimpse of them on the occasion... I also may try putting my next dose of excel right on that area and see if it helps.


----------



## christinecrites (21 May 2021)

Update:
I’ve been fighting the green tiny hairlike algae for a little while now. It does not come off the plant, so I have been cutting where I can. Disappointed because my Rotala has really started to show and my Juncus Repens look like they got a buzz cut. I even went so far as to remove the ones in the foreground on the right side.

I have lowered the light and I can’t really tell if it’s slowed the algae growth or not... I’ve added some more floaters and decided to invest in some new plants to replace the Juncus repens, and the carpet plant sections that are struggling. I will be headed to the fish store on my long weekend to look at neritebsnails and large shrimp.
Replacement plants include Blyxa Japonica, Fissidens Nobilis, *Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis and Phyllanthus Fluitans.*


----------



## christinecrites (28 Jun 2021)

Update: 
My once glorious tank has suffered and looks nothing like it’s former self. I hade to completely remove and rotate the large rock on the right, to fix the the filter intake which had become somewhat buried in substrate that had slowly over time trickled down from the back left side. My plants have suffered poor flow and algae (spot / hair / diatoms). My floaters almost completely stopped growing roots which was a huge indication of my problems.

Having little to no experience with this, I wonder what sort of chance this thank has to recover or if little by little I will need to replace all the plants…


----------



## Wookii (28 Jun 2021)

What ferts are you dosing? Floaters aren't CO2 limited, and so care little about flow - if they've stopped growing, they may have run out of one or more nutrients.


----------



## christinecrites (28 Jun 2021)

I had swapped from all the Seachem that was making my head spin to NA Thrive (all in one). I think I may be phosphate or potassium deficient as well now. I am going to attempt to try the seachem regiment again given that I have so much product.


----------



## Wookii (28 Jun 2021)

christinecrites said:


> I had swapped from all the Seachem that was making my head spin to NA Thrive (all in one). I think I may be phosphate or potassium deficient as well now. I am going to attempt to try the seachem regiment again given that I have so much product.



Thrive appears to contain N, P and K along with micros, so is a true all-in-one, so shouldn't have been an issue if you were dosing correctly. Are the leaves on the floaters still looking healthy and green?


----------



## christinecrites (28 Jun 2021)

For the most part. There were several that had yellow tips with brown spots.


----------



## Wookii (30 Jun 2021)

Well, they look fine for the most part to me, perhaps a little pale in places - though you probably need the 'Duckweed' index creator @dw1305 to cast a professional eye.

If the period of your filter issues resulted in minimal surface movement, it could just be a lack of surface movement causing CO2 starvation of the submerged plants, but I can't think of anything else that may have caused the die back, and I can't explain the lack of root growth on floaters as mine throw out roots at alarming speed. 

I would just keep the surface movement high, up the water changes and fert dosing, and see if things improve.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Jun 2021)

Hi all, 


Wookii said:


> Well, they look fine for the most part to me, perhaps a little pale in places - though you probably need the 'Duckweed' index creator @dw1305 to cast a professional eye.


That looks about right.  The older leaves are looking a bit deficient in something.


christinecrites said:


> NA Thrive (all in one)


Should be fine, maybe try dosing a little more?

cheers Darrel


----------



## christinecrites (30 Jun 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> That looks about right.  The older leaves are looking a bit deficient in something.
> 
> ...


Thanks Darrel, I have upped the dosing and will watch for root growth on the floaters and see how things go. These plants used to pearl so much when I started this tank and now they hardly do. My water changes are every other night 20-50% currently.


----------



## christinecrites (30 Jun 2021)

Wookii said:


> Well, they look fine for the most part to me, perhaps a little pale in places - though you probably need the 'Duckweed' index creator @dw1305 to cast a professional eye.
> 
> If the period of your filter issues resulted in minimal surface movement, it could just be a lack of surface movement causing CO2 starvation of the submerged plants, but I can't think of anything else that may have caused the die back, and I can't explain the lack of root growth on floaters as mine throw out roots at alarming speed.
> 
> I would just keep the surface movement high, up the water changes and fert dosing, and see if things improve.


Thanks, i also added an air stone for some more surface movement. If I cannot get them to bounce back I will slowly replace the carpeting plants with less demanding plants at this point. It will have been close to 5 months no CO2 with Monte Carlo and Cuba… not bad for a first attempt.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Jun 2021)

Hi all, 


christinecrites said:


> I have upped the dosing and will watch for root growth on the floaters and see how things go.


It is more difficult to use the <"Duckweed Index"> when you are deficient in one of the mobile nutrients, purely because most nutrients <"are mobile within the plant">. The good news is because they are mobile the plant <"can move them to the new leaves"> and as soon as you add Liebig's limiting nutrient then the plant should green up and grow.

The three macronutrients, N : P : K are the most likely deficiencies, purely because plants need the largest amount of them.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## christinecrites (4 Jul 2021)

Update: Tired of watching this tank slowly deplete, I decided to try some new plants and adding 6 zebra horned nerite snails to help keep it clean. It looks nothing like it once used to, but I think the Betta with enjoy the hiding spots and shade more. Should have cleaned the rim before the pic, but I would like to keep this journal with unfiltered or touched up pics at this point. I’ll save those for Instagram lol.


----------

